# temps too high...suggestions?



## tnv (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll try to keep this short. My last m/b was a asus p4p800se with a p4 2.8, flower 201 case, five fans two additional fans in the psu. Cpu was cooled with a Jet fan and heat sink. MMB5 showed idle temp of 94 and loaded was 128-130. Last week I changed to a Abit ic7-g, with everything else being the same. The temps are now idle of 114 and loaded is 140. Everything is spotless, no dust, fans running at full speed, cpu fan full speed. I have always used silver 5 for heatsink paste. I removed and cleaned both the heatsink and the cpu three tymes, in case there was an interface problem. My current draw with the Asus was 95 watts, now it's 100 watts...but 5 watts shouldn't make a temp change like this.
Maybe the board just runs hotter? Any suggestions would be appriciated. thnx.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hello There tnv,

Please report your finding in a standard of temperature and state either Farenheight or Centigrade. The standard that is usually quoted in computer circles is the Centigrade standard. That will help us to understand what you are saying. 

What may be going on with your board is that your sensors on the motherboard may be simply not reporting correctly. The temps may be very close to each other but reported differently by the two boards.


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

If you aren't getting any crashes or BSOD's i wouldn't worry about the high temps. As Tumbleweed said, the motherboard does not always correctly report temps anyway. Basically, don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

also check which way your fans are blowing. Make sure intake is in the front and exhuast is in the rear. If there is a fan facing the wrong way it could really mess things up. Also make sure your fan on the heatsink is blowing down onto it. This way seems to create lower temps.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

make sure that you dont creat a turbulence in the back. but it propably is the motherboard reading the on-die temp differently.


----------

